

Ask HN: Review my Twitter App - Tweakio - fpotter
http://www.tweakio.com

======
fpotter
Tweakio is about helping individuals and companies/brands embed dynamic
content into their Twitter background, viewable whenever someone hits the
standard twitter.com/username page.

Today I'm releasing a teaser theme called "Friend Tree" which lets you put a
tree on the left hand side of your Twitter page and decorate it with photos of
friends.

Sometime next month I'll launch the rest of the service. It will include
themes that change with the time of day, change with the local weather,
showcase recent twitpic/yfrog photos, etc. There will be some stuff for
businesses/brands, too.

Thanks for checking it out HN! Would love to hear any suggestions you might
have...

EDIT: Here's an example of what it looks like -- <http://twitter.com/fpotter>

------
apsurd
FWIW, I'm not a big twitter user, I don't use a single twitter "app", but hey
this is pretty cool and its extremely digestable. I'd imagine a lot of people
would want that cute tree on their page, just depends on how easy it is to get
it running. The concept is good though imo, good job!

Also the main text on the page is kind of hard to understand. It makes sense
now that I saw your example page, but "dynamic twitter theme" didn't really do
anything for me immediately. Personally I would put something like: "Finally!
Custom twitter backgrounds!" That sounds kind of myspace-y which is a good
thing imo because any idiot can use (and understand) myspace. "pimp your
twittaaaahh" - ok just kidding about that last one.

So overall, your app lends itself to the "show, don't tell" mantra more easily
than most.

------
dryicerx
Some cosmetics: Possibly move the "Get your friends at tweakio" only shows up
correctly without being clipped in a exact resolution, a better option would
be to move it to the left side. Another is on the home page, the background
doesn't repeat so looks off on screens wider than 1600px.

~~~
fpotter
Thanks for the feedback. I'll play with better positioning for that. I know it
looks weird if you have a giant screen. I'll see how big I can make the image
w/out bloating the file size too much.

------
imp
Is the snow at the top of the page supposed to fall? By dynamic is it an
animated gif, or just dynamic on reload? I kept waiting for the snow to fall.

~~~
fpotter
I completely forgot about the possibility of animated gifs. I'll look into
this. If I do it, I should probably make it optional - some people might hate
me for it. :-)

------
tdoggette
You might benefit from buying tweak.io in addition.

~~~
fpotter
Yep, I might still. .io domains are about $100 USD, though.

------
antidaily
A video or screenshots would be nice.

~~~
slig
And maybe a link to a twitter account that shows how the friends tree looks
like.

~~~
fpotter
Yep, those are on the front page now. Don't know why I didn't do that to start
with :-)

The tree looks like this: <http://twitter.com/fpotter>

